

23 Year Old Mark Andreessen Explains the Web (29:55) - jkuria
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5046297730700144952

======
bluekeybox
Only commenting on the introduction part:

Ken's remarks are actually a bit strange. It seems like "multimedia" was a big
buzzword at the time. His introductory message seems to be almost "unless we
get movies/trailers on the Internet ASAP, the Internet is going to fail."
Today we all know that to be untrue. There are movies and other multimedia
content on the Internet of course, but the primary driver behind its growth
has been availability of relevant information and interactive retrieval. Think
of Craigslist's success a few years back. It was a very non-multimedia site
(unless you classify crappy pocket-cam pictures of your sofa as multimedia)
but it provided relevant information, and therefore it succeeded. Also, Google
text ads showed to everyone that advertising does not have to be multimedia-
intensive -- it will succeed as long as it is relevant.

~~~
gms
Multimedia was indeed a huge buzzword at the time, due to CD-ROM drives being
commonplace.

------
jparise
I love that Marc presents using transparencies and an overhead projector.

[Skip to the 30 min mark for his portion of the video.]

~~~
noonat
Yeah, I did a bit of a double take when the first transparency was pulled.
That moment, more than anything else in the video, made me realize how far
things have come...

~~~
dspace
I was a freshman in college in 1996 and remember PowerPoints being used in my
courses then, so that change is pretty old... and we're still using them
today. The reality is that we haven't advanced very much in "presentation
technology" in the last 15 years.

------
wangwei
Great talk!

On a completely different note, maybe different race perceives age
differently. But Marc seriously look 43 to me instead of 23 in the video.

~~~
redthrowaway
Nope. I'm just as pasty and blond as he is, and that was my first thought as
well. I would have put him at ~35, but he definitely doesn't look like he's
fresh out of college.

~~~
Mizza
The first guy looks like the guy who gets killed in Die Hard:
[http://johnnyvengeance.net/wp-
content/uploads/2009/07/1ellis...](http://johnnyvengeance.net/wp-
content/uploads/2009/07/1ellis.jpg)

------
tambourine_man
“09:08 A lot of people are talking about cyberspace, information superhighway
and this idea that we are going to create this alternate environment that we
are all gonna live on and that everything is going to be done there… that's
crazy.”

------
jsrfded
His name is spelled Marc Andreessen, please fix the title.

------
jkuria
If you liked this you might like this Stanford ecorner presentation (this is
what led me to the older one)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2829998>

------
crizCraig
At 38:18 Mark discusses "skipping" the hard problems like search in order to
get the simplest product out without inventing anything new. At 37:00 he notes
Mosaic went from 12 to 3M users in a year and a half. Seems their strategy
worked.

